# Help Identifying Fish



## unk3wl (Dec 2, 2013)

Hi, I was told this is a cherry finned hap, anyone have experience or know if this is male/female? Haven't been able to find any pics like it online.

Thanks!


----------



## mistersprinkles (Nov 4, 2013)

I think you have yourself a "Hybridochromis" sp. there .
I'll take your picture and post it in the unidentified cichlid section of cichlid-forum to make sure but I'm pretty sure you have a hybrid there. It's also very stunted. I think it's a copadichromis and their eyes relative to their bodies are supposed to be much smaller.


----------



## mistersprinkles (Nov 4, 2013)

Copadichromis borleyi Kadango. Confirmed by 2 people on Cichlid-forum.


----------



## unk3wl (Dec 2, 2013)

*Thanks*

great, thanks for the info, will look it up..


----------



## mistersprinkles (Nov 4, 2013)

They color up. Check out the last post here

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=291274

Eventually it will have a blue head and red body.


----------



## unk3wl (Dec 2, 2013)

Nice, that's what I was hoping it was, but couldn't find any pictures similar. Thanks for your help.


----------

